# Insulinoma-My boy's lineage shows it in both lines. How worried should I be? Can anyo



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never heard of this before. Can you explain what insulinoma is ?


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

Unfortunately it's pancreatic cancer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It sounds very rare

Pancreatic Cancer (Adenocarcinoma) in Dogs | petMD

but it would worry me to have it on both sides of the pedigree, even though it says cause is unknown.

Where in the pedigree is it showing up? If it is fairly far back, I would not worry as much as if it were the parents/grandparents.


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

For sure, 4 generations back, possible 3, and also present through those lines in the 5th.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

The originator's pedigree has been locked, no more editing allowed, but I don't know what that means.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

Locked on the K-9 data site.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just means that someone was inputting changes that were incorrect (could vary from an incorrect name spelling to actual incorrect pedigree or clearance information). Many historical dogs are locked as well.

Are you comfortable sharing the k9data link? 

Have you checked the vertical pedigree and longevity? If the cancer was late in life, it might help to put your mind at ease somewhat.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I worry about this for myself as a human, as my family has this cancer. I have nagged my doctor, and she swears it is not one of the highly genetic cancers. I have no idea if that applies to dogs, but it is a very unusual one for goldens in contrast to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

I finally got them. His dam's:www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=451199. His sire's: www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=391609. And the originator: www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=39928.
Sorry it took so long. I did not have them with me and had to find them again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

dam's granddam on sire's side- Pedigree: Sugarbush Chien D'Or Penuche Moon died at 6 or so. Her sire was what OP is calling originator. 
sire's greatgranddam on dam's side is same bitch- who of course has the same sire as the other dog. 
If there were a test breeding, I'd be betting that this bitch is one of the top COI contributors. 
That said, it might be a coincidence that both daughter and sire died of this disease, if it is not hereditary. It doesn't appear on k9data that there are any offspring down from the originator were affected except for her. I don't know that much about this disease, but you should do all the research you can about it, and try to discover whether you need be worried or not, since this is a linebreeding on her. I will say that it seems no one is trying to hide deaths on k9data, which is a good thing.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I've never heard of this before. Can you explain what insulinoma is ?
> 
> I lost my first golden, FeatherRiverSam, to this...she was perfectly healthy until she started having seizures in just her hind end. My vet ran a blood test on her and her blood sugar came back extremely low, in the twenties. Normal blood sugar levels should be above 100.
> 
> ...


----------



## #3Casey (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep researching.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

